# what case do you guys recommend?



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i bought a hardened gel case for my phone at verizon and the thing didn't fit correctly. i returned it today and got a harder shell case with a rubber lining and it ripped putting it on. its like these cases aren't the right size. im getting super frustrated right now with my new charge. :erm:

what can you guys recommend?

not to mention the invisible shield i bought is starting to bubble.


----------



## yutzybrian (Jun 24, 2011)

What kind of case do you need? Basic, best protection, etc?


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of Otterbox cases. I've had the commuter case on my fascinate and my charge and I'll get one for my Next Phone too. (see what I did thar)


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

basic hard case, 2 piece in black. theses a kiosk at my local mall but they only had pink and blue.

as far as the screen protector ill be buying a phantom skinz.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

wyllic said:


> I'm a huge fan of Otterbox cases. I've had the commuter case on my fascinate and my charge and I'll get one for my Next Phone too. (see what I did thar)


yeah but i think the otter is too bulky. kinda pricey too.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

I've had my phone bounce off concrete when I was standing on top of a ladder and it still looked operated like it was brand new after a year (fascinate). It's well worth the $25. You can find them pretty cheap on ebay. I don't notice the bulk either, it fits in my hand nicely and it's got a great textured grip to it.


----------



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

No case needed, haven't used a case for 3 months, not a single scratch on the screen, gorilla glass baby, too me cases almost do more damage, all the dust that gets in the case leaves imprints on the phone. Like i said, no case needed. unless your one of those people that obsess about keeping your phone (electronics) in absolute MINT condition.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

RandomSnapple said:


> No case needed, haven't used a case for 3 months, not a single scratch on the screen, gorilla glass baby, too me cases almost do more damage, all the dust that gets in the case leaves imprints on the phone. Like i said, no case needed. unless your one of those people that obsess about keeping your phone (electronics) in absolute MINT condition.


yes i baby my investments. considering this phone will be sold when the prime hits. i think im going to look at the mall again for a cheapy black case.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

I just use a basic black silicone case, its cheap and not huuuuge like an otterbox or other name brand case plus protects it good enough


----------



## BleedsOrangeandBlue (Aug 11, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> yes i baby my investments. considering this phone will be sold when the prime hits. i think im going to look at the mall again for a cheapy black case.


I like my Trident Aegis, but its pretty big. I like that it doesn't cover the buttons like the Otterbox does.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i found a cool two piece burgundy one at cellaris at the mall. i wondered why none of my cases would fit, i found out when verizon shipped me the charge they sent me a wireless inductive charging back which is bigger than stock. i went to verizon and they opened up a new charge and gave me a stock new back cover for free. im soo happy my wife and i switched to verizon, the customer service is top notch!


----------



## Mr. Toad (Aug 2, 2011)

I have the Seidio Innocase and am happy with it. I had it on my Thunderbolt also.


----------



## Joshua (Oct 9, 2011)

I second the Otterbox.

I have the Defender series on my Charge. I will say, though, very bulky. Makes it almost twice as thick. But with the built in screen protector and all the padding, it's just what I need.

My job puts my phone in precarious situations, including occasionally allowing it to fall into the hands of those who would use it as a projectile weapon. Hasn't got a scratch yet. Buttons can be irritatingly hard to press, but if it's that or see my phone smashed into a thousand pieces... You know.

If you too lead a life of DANGER and ADVENTURE (TM), I can't recommend it highly enough. Otherwise I'd stay away from the Defender series. Major overkill for most.


----------



## Rememo (Oct 10, 2011)

I spent a *ton* of money trying to find a case that I liked for the Charge. I tried the Otterbox cases, the Trident Cases, and several of the less protective cases.
None of them really did everything I wanted. One night I stumbled upon a pair of TPU cases on eBay for $4.00, so I ordered them. They have been fantastic.
They fit like a glove, they don't pull away from the phone if I grab it by the edges, and they protect well enough. My particular TPU cases do not cover the HDMI port.
The only things I added are a plug for the 3.5mm audio port and a plug for the micro-usb port.

The only thing I don't like is that it is a _little_ bit tough to press the power button at times.

So... lesson learned. Try the cheaper cases first. :android-smile:


----------



## SparkyXI (Sep 7, 2011)

I bought an Otterbox Commuter, and while its protection is awesome, I can't slip it in my pocket because of the partial latex casing.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, I've got a gloss-black TPU case I got from their website for 6 bucks, ordered before I even got the phone. Fits nicely, feels great, is slim and looks good, is easy to remove, and protects well against bumps and even drops from a low height or on slightly forgiving surfaces. I like the protection of something like an Otterbox, but this phone is big enough already, and those completely kill the asthetics.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> Yeah, I've got a gloss-black TPU case I got from their website for 6 bucks, ordered before I even got the phone. Fits nicely, feels great, is slim and looks good, is easy to remove, and protects well against bumps and even drops from a low height or on slightly forgiving surfaces. I like the protection of something like an Otterbox, but this phone is big enough already, and those completely kill the asthetics.


I also use the TPU case for just all around use. I cut slots in it for the volume rocker and the power button, which in my opinion was needed, and overall I like it. I have an Otterbox Defender for when I'm working up at school as a stagehand.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Rememo said:


> I spent a *ton* of money trying to find a case that I liked for the Charge. I tried the Otterbox cases, the Trident Cases, and several of the less protective cases.
> None of them really did everything I wanted. One night I stumbled upon a pair of TPU cases on eBay for $4.00, so I ordered them. They have been fantastic.
> They fit like a glove, they don't pull away from the phone if I grab it by the edges, and they protect well enough. My particular TPU cases do not cover the HDMI port.
> The only things I added are a plug for the 3.5mm audio port and a plug for the micro-usb port.
> ...


agreed, the cheap $20 one i bought at the mall works just fine for me.


----------



## Bad Bimr (Sep 6, 2011)

I bought both the OEM shiny hard gel case and the OEM Body Glove case. Both are pretty awesome. I really took a liking to the Gel case and have not bothered to use the Body Glove case. For a two piece case it has the nicest feel almost like leather of any case I have had. It is even padded inside to protect the phone. as nice as it is I'll prob list it on eBay as I really like the Gel Case.

The $3 dollar ebay ones are nice but do not hold up if you remove them often as required to ODIN


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> agreed, the cheap $20 one i bought at the mall works just fine for me.


I mean, I wouldn't call $20 cheap considering you can get an Otterbox for that. My tpu case was 6 bucks.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Bad Bimr said:


> I bought both the OEM shiny hard gel case and the OEM Body Glove case. Both are pretty awesome. I really took a liking to the Gel case and have not bothered to use the Body Glove case. For a two piece case it has the nicest feel almost like leather of any case I have had. It is even padded inside to protect the phone. as nice as it is I'll prob list it on eBay as I really like the Gel Case.
> 
> The $3 dollar ebay ones are nice but do not hold up if you remove them often as required to ODIN


FWIW - you can ODIN without removing the battery at all, which means you can skip the repeated case removals.


----------



## kart38 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a TPU case I bought off of Amazon and I love it. My only issue is that I have zero luck getting into download mode without taking the battery out. This means I am often removing the case to pull the battery. It is a minor gripe and something that would be an "issue" with any case.

Jason


----------



## drFUNK (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the Otterbox Commuter. Yes it does add some bulk, but my phone has been through hell with nothing to show for it. :android-smile:


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

kart38 said:


> I have a TPU case I bought off of Amazon and I love it. My only issue is that I have zero luck getting into download mode without taking the battery out. This means I am often removing the case to pull the battery. It is a minor gripe and something that would be an "issue" with any case.
> 
> Jason


you can get into download mode via the gummy reboot menu.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

kart38 said:


> I have a TPU case I bought off of Amazon and I love it. My only issue is that I have zero luck getting into download mode without taking the battery out. This means I am often removing the case to pull the battery. It is a minor gripe and something that would be an "issue" with any case.
> 
> Jason





fixxxer2012 said:


> you can get into download mode via the gummy reboot menu.


You can also get into it through the terminal (need to be rooted) -
su
reboot download

And through using ADB -
adb reboot download


----------



## kart38 (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't use Gummy, tried a few times but just can't stick with it. The terminal method is great though, thanks for the tips guys!

Jason


----------

